# Grab n' Go Rig



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm planning on playing this rig next Saturday. It'll be the first time out for me with the Traynor. I'm pretty jazzed because this is exactly what I picked it up for - smaller gigs with lots of stairs! We're playing a pool hall/bar and the JTM would be overkill and a huge pain to lug up to the 2nd floor.

It'll also be the first time out for the Love Rock. I've had it with me before as a backup, but I've recently dropped some JS Moore pickups in there, a pair of push/pulls and wired the humbuckers so their coils switch between series/parallel and I can cop some seriously decent Strat sounds and still have all the kick of a humbucker when I need it. The Love Rock has actually cemented itself as my #1 guitar right now. Feels as nice as my LP Std, plays almost as nice, and I honestly think it sounds way better at the moment.

The Ultimate Attenuator I've gigged before and love using. It's just great live. I love being able to tailor my sound so I can get the exact amount of overdrive I need without overloading the room with volume.

So far, this rig sounds great at home, but the true test will be the show next Saturday. If it sounds as nice out as it does here, then I have a really serviceable mini-Marshall rig! What are you all using as your grab 'n go rigs?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice Trayno 

Below is mine. The cab has wheels and I use a small duffel bag for cables/pedals/whatever, so it's basically 1 trip if I only bring one guitar and I don't have any stairs to go up. 2 trips if I have stairs.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

My #1 set is very, very similar to yours.
Traynor YCV50-Blue + 2001 Tokai LoveRocks
hmm... I don't have a pic of them together. (pls note: the following s not to scale) 
















Occasionally a CV tele or strat will take the #1 spot.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> Nice Trayno


Everyone knows they sound better after they lose the "r" 

I've been looking for a nice, sturdy, medium-sized duffle bag for the same purpose. I'm using a backpack right now, and I love that it's a backpack because it keeps both my hands free, but it's just a touch small for what I need it to do.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Everyone knows they sound better after they lose the "r"
> 
> I've been looking for a nice, sturdy, medium-sized duffle bag for the same purpose. I'm using a backpack right now, and I love that it's a backpack because it keeps both my hands free, but it's just a touch small for what I need it to do.


I've been using the small UnderArmor duffle bags that can be found at sport check. I like them because they have a squared off shape, so stuff lies flat in the bottom and stacks nicely. It also stacks nicely on top of the amp and cab, so no real loss that I can't wear it on my back.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nicely done!

No pics, but one of my SE's on my back, my roadster in my right hand and my mesa 112 in the other and I'm good!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmm...My big rig is a Marshal 50w halfstack and the grab'n'go is a Marshall 100w 1x12 combo. Go figure.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bobb said:


> Hmmm...My big rig is a Marshal 50w halfstack and the grab'n'go is a Marshall 100w 1x12 combo. Go figure.


hahaha, umm, how many hands are you grabbing and going with??? I used to have a YGL-3 combo that was my "portable" solution with casters, but man, 85lbs is a lot of lbs.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't really have a grab 'n' go rig since I sold my combos. Now I have to do a couple of trips for the head and cab. But I love taking the TransAtlantic out instead of my 100W head. It's hilarious matched with my Marshall 4x12.  Awesome sound, though. Go-to guitar is my PRS CU22; second-fave is the Gary Moore LP.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I can be quite high maintenance, and prefer to use 2 amps and keep a small pedalboard that is mostly about switching in and out the amps and a couple pedals, but I've been finding myself grabbing just this little rig lately:








My SG copy (Blackpoole) that nothing is original on (not even the body top). 
My Trainwreck Liverpool clone that I built with a Variable Voltage Regulator built in.
My 1x12 2/3 back cab with a WGS ET-65 speaker. (Fantastic speaker for this application).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine altho I change things on my pedalboard accordingly. Fender Deluxe Reverb and Prestige NYS Standard.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's mine, although I haven't gigged with it yet


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This used to be my grab and go - Blackheart Handsome Devil and Gibson Blueshawk










But I sold the 'hawk, and in fact am only playing acoustic these days, so now its a 25th anniversary Seagull, mahogany/spruce.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Orange Tiny Terror, stock except with upgraded tubes

Avatar 1x12 cab. I don't even know what speaker is in this, but it's the standard speaker that Avatar sells with them. I got it used. Sounds great as it, so I never touched it. The cab design is very deep, and the TT has a lot of bass to it, so the power of the sound compared to the size of the rig is pretty shocking.

This rig is about as grab and go as you can get though. The head probably weighs about 10 lbs, and the cab maybe 15-20.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. A lot more head-and-cab combinations than I thought I'd see!

zurn, I'm still lusting over that Kingsley. It looks awesome!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Wow. A lot more head-and-cab combinations than I thought I'd see!
> 
> zurn, I'm still lusting over that Kingsley. It looks awesome!


I forgot, I also have my 1968 Princeton Reverb, which is grab and go in another way. I use it for some occasions.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I forgot, I also have my 1968 Princeton Reverb, which is grab and go in another way. I use it for some occasions.


Very nice. That's the one amp I want to get still. I love my JTM and my YGM for what they do, but I lust after a nice Princeton or Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Wow. A lot more head-and-cab combinations than I thought I'd see!


A head/cab is a combo that comes apart to make it easier to carry up flights of stairs.:banana:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Very nice. That's the one amp I want to get still. I love my JTM and my YGM for what they do, but I lust after a nice Princeton or Deluxe Reverb.


Ya mine has a 12" speaker in it, and is VERY versatile. It won't do the type of crunch my Orange does though. They have a pretty unique sound.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Wow. A lot more head-and-cab combinations than I thought I'd see!
> 
> zurn, I'm still lusting over that Kingsley. It looks awesome!


This is your lucky day! A fellow member has one for sale!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs-speakers/37708-kingsley-keep-15w-head.html


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

screamingdaisy said:


> A head/cab is a combo that comes apart to make it easier to carry up flights of stairs.:banana:


Also, the head can be part of our big rig with a bigger cab and additional amps. 
With powerscaling/vvr/attenuators, a 30-50 Watt amp becomes useful for any volume gig, so having it in head format makes it portable either way.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> A head/cab is a combo that comes apart to make it easier to carry up flights of stairs.:banana:


Haha, I guess it depends on your willingness to lug. I'd rather make 1 heavy trip than 2 lighter ones. Although, my YGM doesn't weigh all that much and is pretty well-balanced too.



zurn said:


> This is your lucky day! A fellow member has one for sale!
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs-speakers/37708-kingsley-keep-15w-head.html


I saw that! How awesome is that?!?! Tragically, my wallet is giving me dirty looks and is reminding me that the holidays are coming and I've already bought a gift for myself


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I dig some gigs using only my Champ(miked) and my Strat or Tele. Put an overdrive and a delay between them
and I'm just happy!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my grab and go rig consists of a tech 21 trademark 60 and the footswitch.

this amp doesn't do everything but what it does, it does extremely well.

i installed a neodymium, speaker, so now it's even lighter.

throw a tuner and guitar cable in the open back, and i'm set.

for a guitar i'd grab my ernie ball "albert lee" with three (silent) p90s.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...my grab and go rig consists of a tech 21 trademark 60 and the footswitch.
> 
> this amp doesn't do everything but what it does, it does extremely well.
> 
> ...


Hey David, any idea what P90s are in the EB? I'm looking for a pair myself. I heard Fralin makes one.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hollowbody, where is the gig? I might be able to make uit out, would be cool to see


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My grab and go rig is my Squier Standard tele with a GFS mini-bucker at the neck, and a ZT Lunchbox amp. I can carry all that and have both hands free.


----------



## Randy Van Sykes (Feb 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I'm planning on playing this rig next Saturday. It'll be the first time out for me with the Traynor. I'm pretty jazzed because this is exactly what I picked it up for - smaller gigs with lots of stairs! We're playing a pool hall/bar and the JTM would be overkill and a huge pain to lug up to the 2nd floor.
> 
> It'll also be the first time out for the Love Rock. I've had it with me before as a backup, but I've recently dropped some JS Moore pickups in there, a pair of push/pulls and wired the humbuckers so their coils switch between series/parallel and I can cop some seriously decent Strat sounds and still have all the kick of a humbucker when I need it. The Love Rock has actually cemented itself as my #1 guitar right now. Feels as nice as my LP Std, plays almost as nice, and I honestly think it sounds way better at the moment.
> 
> ...


I have the same type of grab and go rig...very easy to carry around to gigs.

This was a 1969 Traynor Guitar Mate. A few years ago I had James Peters (an amp builder in Winnipeg) totally redue all the insides to put in his Polaris preamp, master volume, effects loop, removed the trem, etc...
I also installed a Weber H30 75Hz speaker with pre rola treatment.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bolero said:


> hollowbody, where is the gig? I might be able to make uit out, would be cool to see


Sorry man, I just saw this post now. I was pretty busy on the weekend and didn't have a chance to log in. I'm playing the same place in mid December and will probably use the Traynor rig again. I'll try to remember to keep you posted.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't have a single pic of my "grab 'n go" set up either but it consists of just the following: *Tele ==> Vibrolux*.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> I don't have a single pic of my "grab 'n go" set up either but it consists of just the following: *Tele ==> Vibrolux*.


I'm always SOOOO jealous when you post pics of that Vibrolux!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I'm always SOOOO jealous when you post pics of that Vibrolux!


Ha ha. Yeah, I'd absolutely DESPISE me if I were you! Your welcome to try it out though...if you're ever out this way. Cheers!

Steve


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Grab and go? Traynor DG30D or YCV20, and the Godin LG (humbuckers with coil taps for lots of tones). If I need more FX I grab a Boss ME-20, way lighter than my board. Even my big rig is pretty small by the standards around here, it's just a YCV50 and ext cab.

Or an acoustic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Remember to snap a picture as I was grabbing to go out to rehearsal this afternoon:










That's the grab-and-go rig. Which happens to be the same as the lug-everything rig. 

Two guitars in the gig bag. AxeFx + stuff in the rack. All Access, expression pedals + misc in the Gator bag. One trip. Always. The Yorkville stays at home -- we're on IEMs now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well after bouncing thru countless numbers of small amps I'm almost back where I started and really pleased with it. This is a Blues Jnr and is pretty damned capable with the right small pedalboard.


----------

